# Squats in Eugene?



## Elijah (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm going to be in Eugene, OR within the next two weeks and am wondering about any well known squats already in operation, seems like Eugene would have to have something like that. Last time I was there I just slept with under the bridge that connects the park to the back of the mall with a bunch of old drunken hippies.

I should have stayed and tried to get an apartment but instead I took a bus to San Francisco and mistakingly ended up in the tenderloin where I watched some guy get blown away on Turk and Levenworth. So anyway, trying to get back to Oregon where people are kind and familiar. Any help out there?


----------



## macks (Jul 28, 2010)

There are no functional/established squats in Eugene to my knowledge. There's plenty of good places to sleep outside though!


----------



## Elijah (Aug 1, 2010)

Yeh actually I am very familiar with the Whiteaker neighboorhood it was my favorite area of town, and I've spend a month or two sleeping on the hill over Pearl ave. The issue this time is that I am actually going to have enough money to attempt paying for an apartment, but it may take a few weeks time and I am trying to avoide roughing it like I did all summmer. 

So i guess I'm trying to figure out if there is anywhere around town that is not outside exposed to the elements, but that I could use as a crash spot til I get my shit together. Floor space anyone for $50 a week?? Semi-collectivized squat? etc...

304 639 1004

p.s. - will be looking to kick it with some cool folks when I get into town, if anyone feels like hanging with another travelor for the nihgt I'm always up for wine, weed, women, and psychedelics.


----------



## Russ T (Sep 3, 2010)

Chek out the Lorax.


----------



## menu (Sep 3, 2010)

I just slept over across from the subway by thomas jefferson park. its like north of the subway. hidden ish but the cops sometimes roll. last year we had like 10 kids staying there. but I usually stay out by santa clara and the spot to get out. better money out there too. business loop is a good spot if you get there before the homebums


----------



## macks (Sep 3, 2010)

I would say no to Jefferson park, it's got lots of homebums and heroin. The two H's of Eugene. 


Also Russ T maybe should keep that info to PM or something as it is not really a squat and may not be good for all of the internets to show up looking for a place to crash. Lots of scumfucks come through Eugene..


----------



## menu (Sep 3, 2010)

its not really in TJ park. its by an on ramp. its really out of the way. people call it the pit


----------



## macks (Sep 3, 2010)

Under the 105 ramp with all the railkid tags on the big circular post?


----------



## menu (Sep 3, 2010)

nah. bum piss is there. its before that. on the east side its not covered or anything.


----------

